# Bikeurlaub - diesmal ganz allein



## Goldi03421 (30. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

da mich meine Urlaubsbegleiter dieses Jahr beim jährlichen Ausflug in die Bergwelt hängen lassen, bin ich nun komplett unabhängig bei der Urlaubsplanung. In drei Wochen (18.09. - 25.09.) soll’s allerdings auch schon losgehen weshalb ich mich nun relativ zügig mal für einen Spot entscheiden müsste. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Bock mir mit der ein oder anderen Empfehlung auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

*Was ich suche / nicht suche:*

keine Mehrtagestour, ein Standort von dort aus Tagestouren, Anreise ab Leipzig, Ziel also nicht bis ans Mittelmeer 
Tagestouren mit beeindruckendem Alpenpanorama / Blick auf große Gipfel
flowige Trails bergab die einem das Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern
hin und wieder ein paar technischere Abschnitte mit Stufen, Absätzen, Treppen machen Spaß
wenn’s unterwegs was zum einkehren gibt, perfekt
kurble gern selbst bergauf, wenn möglich binde ich aber gern einen Lift mit ein
Anreise mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt der Tagestour kein Problem
kein Bikepark oder hartes Endurogeballer
nicht enden wollende Spitzkehrentrails im steilsten Gelände würden mich überfordern

*Was ich kann / nicht kann:*

ganz gute Kondition ist vorhanden (laufe nahezu täglich, im Mittelgebirge sind 100km / 2.000Hm eigentlich kein Problem)
flowige Trails mit gut Speed und Dauergrinsen hinab surfen
Trails bis S2 komme ich sicher runter
hohe Sprünge oder Drops sind nicht meins, Hüpfer auf dem Trail nehm ich gerne mit 
flüssiges Hinterradversetzen kann ich noch immer nicht richtig

*Wo ich die letzten Jahre war:*

Slowenien/Soca-Tal: super schön idyllisch, ruhig, tolle Touren, kaum Menschen unterwegs, feine naturbelassene Trails, wenig bis gar keine Hütten zum einkehren, eher „kleine“ Berge
Dolomiten/Grödnertal/Wolkenstein: sensationelle Ausblicke, Sella Ronda, Seiser Alm, Seceda, gutes Essen, ein ganz toller Urlaub war’s
Zugspitzarena/Lermoos: relativ wenig biken gewesen, Blindseetrail, dafür recht viel gewandert, tolle Bergwelt

*Was ich bisher im Blick habe:*

*Wallis/Schweiz: *Bilder von den Hochtouren beeindrucken mich einfach immer wieder aufs Neue, Tour am Aletschgletscher entlang wäre ein Traum, frage mich ob’s hier nicht generell zu gefährlich wird für mich allein in den hohen Lagen, oder vielleicht schon zu kalt für Mitte/Ende September?, zu preisintensiv für Shuttle oder Lift - habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit der Schweiz
*Dolomiten/Fanes,Drei Zinnen: *sicherlich wieder beeindruckende Landschaft, eventuell Stoneman Dolomiti fahren, genügend Tourenmaterial sollte es doch hier auch geben?, auf dem Rückweg am Samstag eventuell noch das Mountainbike Testival in Brixen mitnehmen (neues Bike steht auch mal an, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)
*Vinschgau: *wird hier immer wieder empfohlen, dann lese ich aber doch wieder von relativ vielen Bikeverboten, Wettertechnisch sicherlich ganz gute Karten, eher nicht so hoch hinaus und damit vielleicht nicht die tollen Panoramen?, andererseits sind Stilfser Joch und Trails wie Piz Umbrail hier ja direkt vor der Tür, Meran um die Ecke für vielleicht mal nen Tag Abwechslung

Sorry für den vielen Text. Ende kann ich als Flachländer vermutlich eh überall hinfahren und finde es dann noch toll 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## scratch_a (30. August 2021)

Also ich persönlich favorisiere die Schweiz und kann es dir ohne Bedenken empfehlen. Wir waren letzte Woche in Scuol (siehe auch die entsprechenden Spot-Checks https://www.mtb-news.de/news/spot-check-ostschweiz-teil-1/ und https://www.mtb-news.de/news/spotcheck-engadin-teil-2/), es waren sehr schöne Touren.
Im Prinzip haben wir das gleiche Profil und Wünsche. Auch das Oberengadin (um St. Moritz) würde dich hier nicht enttäuschen, weil es auch genau deinen Ansprüchen entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2021)

Ich werfe mal Bormio in den Raum, dort gibt es unzählige Touren zum Selbertreten, aber man kann auch shutteln und lifteln, Bikepark ist auch da. Und halt italienisches Essen und niedrigeres Preisniveau als in der Schweiz. Wenn Vinschgau, dann Prad oder Mals, dort kannst Du auch in die Schweiz rüber zum Biken, da hast Du dann ähnliche Möglichkeiten wie in Bormio. Und zur Abwechslung auch mal kurz mit dem Auto zu den 3-Länder Trails.


----------



## Kriesel (30. August 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Wallis/Schweiz: *Bilder von den Hochtouren beeindrucken mich einfach immer wieder aufs Neue, Tour am Aletschgletscher entlang wäre ein Traum, frage mich ob’s hier nicht generell zu gefährlich wird für mich allein in den hohen Lagen, oder vielleicht schon zu kalt für Mitte/Ende September?, zu preisintensiv für Shuttle oder Lift - habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit der Schweiz



Also Schweiz ist super. Allerdings ist das Wallis meist sehr anspruchsvoll und man sollte sich auskennen. Ich würde eher Graubünden vorschlagen. War gerade mal wieder 9 Tage in Davos und da gibt es von allem viel! Und sie sind auf Biker eingestellt.
Lift war günstiger als vorher im Vinschgau, wo man jeden Shuttle und Lift einzeln bezahlen muss. Insbesondere die Bike-Hotel Angebote sind wohl auch sehr gut, da der Lift dabei ist. Das weiß ich allerdings nur aus Gesprächen in der Gondel.
Hier mal ein Eindruck: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transition-spur.928318/post-17618078


----------



## Speedskater (30. August 2021)

Hier findest Du Touren im Vinschgau





__





						Vinschgau News
					

Mhh...wir brauchten keinen Shuttleplan. Haben am frühen Abend überlegt, was wir nächsten Tag machen wollen, dann per WhatsApp angefragt ob es möglich ist und nä. Tag in der früh wurden wir zu unserer Wunschzeit zu unserem Wunschort geshuttelt. Was will man mehr?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## cosmos (31. August 2021)

Hatte vor zwei Jahren eine ähnliche Situation und bin dann auch alleine los. Fand das damals so klasse, dass ich in diesem Jahr meinen ersten Alpen-X allein fahren wollte und dann auch gefahren bin. Klasse, dass du dich von deinen Kumpels da nicht abschrecken und den Urlaub versauen lässt, auch wenn mit Freunden biken unbestrittenermaßen natürlich auch schön ist. Hat beides seinen Reiz. Nun zu meiner Empfehlung:



Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Vinschgau: *wird hier immer wieder empfohlen, dann lese ich aber doch wieder von relativ vielen Bikeverboten, Wettertechnisch sicherlich ganz gute Karten, eher nicht so hoch hinaus und damit vielleicht nicht die tollen Panoramen?, andererseits sind Stilfser Joch und Trails wie Piz Umbrail hier ja direkt vor der Tür, Meran um die Ecke für vielleicht mal nen Tag Abwechslung



Für mich die schönste Ecke in den Alpen zum Biken. Das Tal ist tief, die Gipfel hoch. Ergibt in der Differenz viele, viele Höhenmeter. Das Panorama ist oben der Hammer. Neben Ortler, Zebru und Hochkönig kann man vom Umbrail z.B. bis zum Piz Bernina gucken. 
Wie schon erwähnt, bietet der Vinschgau für alle etwas. Flowtrail, Enduro und viele Höhenmeter, z.T. auch ausgesetzt mit Tragepassagen, wie z.B. der von dir angesprochene Umbrail. Da sollte man sich allerdings nicht zu der falschen Annahme verleiten lassen, dass es sich bei der Abfahrt vom Gipfel ins Münstertal um einen Flowtrail handeln würde (Gibt auf YouTube so ein Werbevideo der Bikeregion Graubünden, wo man einen solchen Eindruck durchaus bekommen könnte...). Man bewegt sich anfangs über 3000m Höhe, ist platt vom Aufstieg und die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil an manchen Stelen durchaus anspruchsvoll, kein Spitzkehrenfeuerwerk aber an einigen Stellen sind die engen Kehren doch ausgesetzt. Da sollte man auch die Eier haben zu schieben, wenn man nicht 100% sicher ist und wenn man dazu noch alleine ist. Trailsperrungen gibt es im Vinschgau immer mal, auch temporär, aber ich habe das als nicht störend erlebt. Kein vergleich zu Österreich. Bedenken sollte man höchstens, dass im September am Ende der Saison die Klassiker mitunter etwas ausgebombt sein können. Ich bin damals den Holy-Hansen runter und hatte einen Flowtrail erwartet. War zwar technisch kein Problem aber doch ziemlich ruppig. Da merkt man die hohe Frequentierung am Ende der Saison.
Ansonsten ist man mit dem Auto auch schnell mal in der Schweiz, am Reschen oder in den Dolomiten. Ich bin damals sogar mal zum Biken nach Riva gefahren, weil im Vinschgau schlechtes Wetter war und am Lago die Sonne geschienen hat. War Fahrerei, aber ging auch.


----------



## Goldi03421 (31. August 2021)

Hui, soviele Antworten hier im Thread - sensationell. Ich wollte schon zeitiger schreiben, aber die Arbeit lässt mir einfach zu wenig Zeit. Der Großteil tendiert offensichtlich zum Vinschgau. Zur Fanes / Drei Zinnen Region hat sich niemand geäußert. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund oder sind da einfach weniger Erfahrungen vorhanden?

Ich geh mal noch auf jeden Beitrag von euch ein 


scratch_a schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich favorisiere die Schweiz und kann es dir ohne Bedenken empfehlen. Wir waren letzte Woche in Scuol (siehe auch die entsprechenden Spot-Checks https://www.mtb-news.de/news/spot-check-ostschweiz-teil-1/ und https://www.mtb-news.de/news/spotcheck-engadin-teil-2/), es waren sehr schöne Touren.
> Im Prinzip haben wir das gleiche Profil und Wünsche. Auch das Oberengadin (um St. Moritz) würde dich hier nicht enttäuschen, weil es auch genau deinen Ansprüchen entspricht.


Oh ja die Schweiz. Sie reizt mich schon echt lang. Einzig die vermeintlich hohen Preise schrecken mich noch etwas ab. Was kostet ein Essen & ein Bier auf der Alm denn so? Scuol hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Den Link von dir werde ich mir mal anschauen. Letztendlich könnte ich ja für die absolut empfehlenswerte Traumtour dort auch für einen Tag hinfahren - ist ja vom Vinschgau aus gleich um die Ecke. Welche Tour würdest du da als absolutes Highlight empfehlen?

Ich glaube das von mir genannte Wallis streiche ich gedanklich als Erstes. Ich glaube das wird eine Nummer zu anspruchsvoll. Kriesel schreibt das ja weiter unten ebenfalls.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal Bormio in den Raum, dort gibt es unzählige Touren zum Selbertreten, aber man kann auch shutteln und lifteln, Bikepark ist auch da. Und halt italienisches Essen und niedrigeres Preisniveau als in der Schweiz. Wenn Vinschgau, dann Prad oder Mals, dort kannst Du auch in die Schweiz rüber zum Biken, da hast Du dann ähnliche Möglichkeiten wie in Bormio. Und zur Abwechslung auch mal kurz mit dem Auto zu den 3-Länder Trails.


Bormio hatte ich noch gar nicht als Spot auf dem Schirm und ist mir hier noch gar nicht so oft aufgefallen beim mitlesen. Aber du empfiehlst ja auch das Vinschgau. Prad oder Mals sagst du? Wäre dann wirklich noch die Frage was der beste Ort für den Besuch im Vinschgau ist.



Kriesel schrieb:


> Also Schweiz ist super. Allerdings ist das Wallis meist sehr anspruchsvoll und man sollte sich auskennen. Ich würde eher Graubünden vorschlagen. War gerade mal wieder 9 Tage in Davos und da gibt es von allem viel! Und sie sind auf Biker eingestellt.
> Lift war günstiger als vorher im Vinschgau, wo man jeden Shuttle und Lift einzeln bezahlen muss. Insbesondere die Bike-Hotel Angebote sind wohl auch sehr gut, da der Lift dabei ist. Das weiß ich allerdings nur aus Gesprächen in der Gondel.
> Hier mal ein Eindruck: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/transition-spur.928318/post-17618078



Habs ja oben schon erwähnt das ich dir zustimme bzgl. Wallis. Wird zu dick für mich. Davos lese ich auch immer wieder und damit haben wir hier schon wieder einen der mir die Schweiz nahe legt  Lift günstiger als im Vinschgau - vielleicht ist’s ja gar nicht so teuer. Will ja nun auch keine Party da unten feiern. Aber essen gehen und am Abend ein zwei Bierchen sollen halt schon drin sein. Mag nur nicht nach jedem Restaurantbesuch einen Hunderter ärmer sein 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Hier findest Du Touren im Vinschgau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für den Link. Ich bin ja schwerst begeistert bei soviel Tourenempfehlungen. wenns das Vinschgau wird hab ich da ja verdammt viel zu lesen und zu recherchieren  Gibt es deine Tourentipps eventuell als gpx Files oder auf einer Seite wie Komoot? Ich denke aber mit dem Link finde ich da auch so einiges und kann die Touren dann nachbasteln. 



cosmos schrieb:


> Hatte vor zwei Jahren eine ähnliche Situation und bin dann auch alleine los. Fand das damals so klasse, dass ich in diesem Jahr meinen ersten Alpen-X allein fahren wollte und dann auch gefahren bin. Klasse, dass du dich von deinen Kumpels da nicht abschrecken und den Urlaub versauen lässt, auch wenn mit Freunden biken unbestrittenermaßen natürlich auch schön ist. Hat beides seinen Reiz. Nun zu meiner Empfehlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja klar fahre ich auch allein  Ist eine andere Art Urlaub aber die Ruhe werde ich umso mehr genießen - daheim wartet dann wieder ein stressiger Job & eine Familie mit zwei kleinen Kids  
Die Lobeshymne aufs Vinschgau nehme ich zur Kenntnis  Gute Hinweise die da gibst. Und klar, Selbstüberschätzung ist fehl am Platz, erst Recht wenn ich allein unterwegs bin. Ich habe kein Problem damit abzusteigen wenn es mir an einer Stelle zu gefährlich wird.

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

Schweiz: Wallis ist raus, vielleicht zu teuer, vielleicht auch iO, Scuol und Davos schau ich mir trotzdem nochmal an
Dolomiten: hat keiner ein Wort zu verloren, ich finds da ja irgendwie trotzdem sehr stark
Vinschgau: Welcher Ort wäre der beste Spot? Dann würde noch ausstehen: Unterkunftssuche, detaillierte Tourenplanung, Wetterbericht checken und notfalls doch alles umwerfen, Ausflug nach Meran wäre vielleicht auch noch was

Ihr könnt gern weiter in die Tasten hauen mit Tipps und Infos. Ich bedanke mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon. einmal. Ist einfach das geilste Forum hier


----------



## BigMounty (1. September 2021)

Du hast den Stoneman Dolomiti ja schon in deinen Überlegungen. 
https://www.stoneman.it/
Den habe ich schon mehrmals alleine gemacht und ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis. Absolut empfehlenswert und auch sonst ist die Gegend ein ergiebiges Bikerevier.  Hab mir in Sexten ein Hotel als Basis gebucht und bin von dort gestartet und abends wieder dorthin zurückgekommen. Stoneman in 2 oder 3 Tagen ist so keine Hetzerei und du kannst dir auch noch die Gegend anschauen.
Alternativ gibt es den Stoneman ja auch in Österreich und der Schweiz.
Den im Erzgebirge bin ich auch schon gefahren, aber da hat mir etwas vom Abenteuerfeeling gefehlt. Konditionell schon vergleichbar aber fahrtechnisch eher langweilig und keine richtig hohen Berge .


----------



## scratch_a (1. September 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Oh ja die Schweiz. Sie reizt mich schon echt lang. Einzig die vermeintlich hohen Preise schrecken mich noch etwas ab. Was kostet ein Essen & ein Bier auf der Alm denn so? Scuol hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Den Link von dir werde ich mir mal anschauen. Letztendlich könnte ich ja für die absolut empfehlenswerte Traumtour dort auch für einen Tag hinfahren - ist ja vom Vinschgau aus gleich um die Ecke. Welche Tour würdest du da als absolutes Highlight empfehlen?



Mhh...wie fange ich da am Besten an?  Uns hat die Schweiz auch schon seit einiger Zeit gereizt und 2018 fuhren wir dann nach Davos. Es war für uns grandios und ein ganz neues Bikeerlebnis. Danach waren wir noch 2x in Pontresina und jetzt eben Scuol.

Wir haben die letzten Jahre immer ein Bikeangebot mit Halbpension (und zusätzlichen Leistungen wie z.B. Wäscheservice) für die Schweiz gehabt. Unterm Tag hatten wir selten das Bedürfnis/Zeit, auf der Alp einzukehren. Von dem her war es von den Kosten her für uns sehr überschaubar. 
Klar, wenn man oft so zum Essen geht/einkehrt und dann auch gerne viel dazu trinkt, wird es schon ein Stück teurer. Wir haben jetzt in Scuol im Hotel z.B. für ein alkoholfreies Weißbier mit 0,3l 5,10 CHF gezahlt, auf der Alp wird es evtl. etwas teurer sein. Wenn du zum Essen gehst, bist du dann schon relativ schnell mal bei 30-50 CHF (oder noch teurer, je nachdem was man so essen will). Wobei wir beim Essen bisher nie enttäuscht wurden und meiner Meinung nach immer eine hohe Qualität bekommen haben.
Im Paket waren auch immer die Bergbahnen, Postbus (nur für Person, exkl. Rad) und Rhätische Bahn (auch exkl. Rad) dabei. Je nachdem, welche Touren man so vor hat, kann das schon auch zusätzlich gut was kosten, wenn man dafür immer extra Tickets kaufen muss.

Letztendlich muss es aber jeder selber entscheiden, ob einem die tollen Touren und super Panorama den Aufpreis Wert sind oder nicht. Würde ich nur im Bikepark runterheizen wollen, wäre die Schweiz eher nix für mich. Wir waren paar Jahre in Saalbach/Hinterglemm, da war es schon ein Stück günstiger. Aber für uns kommt das zur Zeit nicht mehr in Frage, weil die Touren eine ganz andere Qualität haben. Im Gegensatz zu Molveno oder auch Vinschgau war es für uns z.B. in Davos günstiger. Pontresina und Scuol waren etwas teurer.
Wir hatten in Scuol quasi die ersten 3 Touren aus dem Spot-Check, dann eine Tour mit Piz Clünas/Piz Minschun und die Sesvenna-Tour gemacht. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir nicht sagen, welche dieser Touren die Beste war. Jede war für sich super und hatte ihren Reiz. Ich könnte mich gerade nicht für eine Top-Tour entscheiden.
Man muss aber schon dazu sagen, dass dies fast alles Touren mit mehreren hundert hm Trageteil waren. Muss man wollen  ....falls man das nicht will, dann würde ich eher Pontresina, Davos, Flims/Laax oder Lenzerheide/Arosa in Betracht ziehen. Zu Beachten ist auch, dass viele Touren schon relativ hoch raufgehen und es z.B. letzte Woche in Scuol bis auf geschätzt 2600hm runter geschneit hat. Also den Wetterbericht auch immer mit beachten.


----------



## soundfreak (1. September 2021)

Top tipps hier - wo Mann m. E. nach überall Spaß haben kann.

Da es aber doch Ende Sept. ist - fixiere den Standort möglichst kurzfristig je nach Wetterlage!
Aktuell tun sich gerade wunderschöne Herbsttage auf - das kann aber sehr schnell auch wieder anders sein.

@BigMounty am stoneman dolomiti u. Stoneman Glaciara gibt es superschöne abschnitte - da gebe ich dir recht!
stoneman taurista (u. Umgebung) passt aber eher nicht in das anforderungsprofil des TE.


----------



## cosmos (1. September 2021)

Also ich bin damals in der Gegend um Mals/Glurns/Laatsch gewesen. Allerdings war ich mit dem Bus unten und habe abwechselnd (wild) auf verschiedenen Stellplätzen gestanden. Hotelinfos kann ich daher nicht geben. Die eine Nacht auf der Sesvennahütte zählt wohl nicht ;-). Als Startpunkt für Touren fand ich die Ecke aber ziemlich gut. Prad wäre auch in der gleichen Ecke. Ist alles auch ganz gut an die Vinschgaubahn angebunden und es gibt wohl auch Shuttles Richtung (Reschen). Hab beides aber noch nicht benutzt. Von einem Freund weiß ich aber, dass es zumindest in der Bahn zur Touri-Saison schonmal Platzprobleme gibt und man nicht immer mit dem Rad mitgenommen werden kann. Ich würde mich da vorab informieren. Grundsätzlich aber eine tolle Gelegenheit den Aktionsradius im Vinschgau zu erweitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (1. September 2021)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Du hast den Stoneman Dolomiti ja schon in deinen Überlegungen.
> https://www.stoneman.it/
> Den habe ich schon mehrmals alleine gemacht und ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis. Absolut empfehlenswert und auch sonst ist die Gegend ein ergiebiges Bikerevier.  Hab mir in Sexten ein Hotel als Basis gebucht und bin von dort gestartet und abends wieder dorthin zurückgekommen. Stoneman in 2 oder 3 Tagen ist so keine Hetzerei und du kannst dir auch noch die Gegend anschauen.
> Alternativ gibt es den Stoneman ja auch in Österreich und der Schweiz.
> Den im Erzgebirge bin ich auch schon gefahren, aber da hat mir etwas vom Abenteuerfeeling gefehlt. Konditionell schon vergleichbar aber fahrtechnisch eher langweilig und keine richtig hohen Berge .



@BigMounty, danke das doch noch jemamd was zu den Dolomiten sagt  genau den Stoneman würde ich wenn’s in die Dolomiten gehen würde auf jeden Fall ins Auge fassen. Den im Erzgebirge kenne ich ganz gut - der ist ja bei mir um die Ecke und ich bin ihn auch schon zweimal auf Silber und einmal auf Gold gefahren. Dolomiti wäre aber definitiv in Silber geplant um auch etwas von der Landschaft aufsaugen zu können.Die Dolomiten sind landschaftlich schon richtig toll



scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...wie fange ich da am Besten an?  Uns hat die Schweiz auch schon seit einiger Zeit gereizt und 2018 fuhren wir dann nach Davos. Es war für uns grandios und ein ganz neues Bikeerlebnis. Danach waren wir noch 2x in Pontresina und jetzt eben Scuol.
> 
> Wir haben die letzten Jahre immer ein Bikeangebot mit Halbpension (und zusätzlichen Leistungen wie z.B. Wäscheservice) für die Schweiz gehabt. Unterm Tag hatten wir selten das Bedürfnis/Zeit, auf der Alp einzukehren. Von dem her war es von den Kosten her für uns sehr überschaubar.
> Klar, wenn man oft so zum Essen geht/einkehrt und dann auch gerne viel dazu trinkt, wird es schon ein Stück teurer. Wir haben jetzt in Scuol im Hotel z.B. für ein alkoholfreies Weißbier mit 0,3l 5,10 CHF gezahlt, auf der Alp wird es evtl. etwas teurer sein. Wenn du zum Essen gehst, bist du dann schon relativ schnell mal bei 30-50 CHF (oder noch teurer, je nachdem was man so essen will). Wobei wir beim Essen bisher nie enttäuscht wurden und meiner Meinung nach immer eine hohe Qualität bekommen haben.
> ...



Danke @scratch_a auch nochmal für deine Ausführungen. Das sind ja schon stolze Preise. Nun gut, dann ist’s eben so. Du machst mir die Schweiz aber schon gut schmackhaft. Eben genau die von dir beschriebenen Panoramen sind es die mich da irgendwie schon hintreiben. Ich schau mal noch was es an Komplettangeboten in Davos gibt. und wenn’s doch das Vinschgau wird, dann ist vielleicht eine Tagestour ab Scuol drin. Tragen und Schieben bekomme ich schon hin. Nutzt ihr dafür eigentlich nur den Rucksack/Schultern oder irgendein Tragesystem? Und ja der Wetterbericht ist natürlich immer im Blick. Jetzt kommen zumindest daheim endlich mal wieder schöne Tage - vielleicht reicht es ja für einen sonnig warmen Spätsommer.



soundfreak schrieb:


> Top tipps hier - wo Mann m. E. nach überall Spaß haben kann.
> 
> Da es aber doch Ende Sept. ist - fixiere den Standort möglichst kurzfristig je nach Wetterlage!
> Aktuell tun sich gerade wunderschöne Herbsttage auf - das kann aber sehr schnell auch wieder anders sein.
> ...



Stimme dir zu @soundfreak. Sensationell was hier schon alles an Tipps gekommen ist. Mit dem Wetterbericht sagst natürlich auch was. Spontan dann switchen geht sicherlich wenn die Unterkunft (die ich mal noch suchen muss) keine Anzahlung braucht. und die Tourenplanung muss dann am neuen Urlaubsort erfolgen. 



cosmos schrieb:


> Also ich bin damals in der Gegend um Mals/Glurns/Laatsch gewesen. Allerdings war ich mit dem Bus unten und habe abwechselnd (wild) auf verschiedenen Stellplätzen gestanden. Hotelinfos kann ich daher nicht geben. Die eine Nacht auf der Sesvennahütte zählt wohl nicht ;-). Als Startpunkt für Touren fand ich die Ecke aber ziemlich gut. Prad wäre auch in der gleichen Ecke. Ist alles auch ganz gut an die Vinschgaubahn angebunden und es gibt wohl auch Shuttles Richtung (Reschen). Hab beides aber noch nicht benutzt. Von einem Freund weiß ich aber, dass es zumindest in der Bahn zur Touri-Saison schonmal Platzprobleme gibt und man nicht immer mit dem Rad mitgenommen werden kann. Ich würde mich da vorab informieren. Grundsätzlich aber eine tolle Gelegenheit den Aktionsradius im Vinschgau zu erweitern.


Die Ortschaften nehmen sich wohl alle nicht wirklich viel von der Größe her?  Wie das dann mit dem Shuttle für diverse Touren funktioniert muss ich mir auch mal anschauen. Für die Piz Umbrail Tour bspw. plant man ja nicht die Passstraße vorab hochzukurbeln. Wäre aber vielleicht noch eine kleine zusätzliche Herausforderung und ein Grund auch das Gravelbike mitzunehmen um ein paar Asphaltkilometer zu strampeln. @cosmos auch dir vielen Dank nochmal an der Stelle.

Also Angebote in Davos mal im Netzt abgrasen. Für das Vinschgau schon einmal Unterkünfte sichten und nochmal schauen was einen für ein Bergpanorama erwarten würde. Oder doch weiter mit den Dolomiten auseinander setzen?  Also mindestens die nächsten drei Jahre sind schon geritzt wo es hingeht.


----------



## cosmos (1. September 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Die Ortschaften nehmen sich wohl alle nicht wirklich viel von der Größe her? Wie das dann mit dem Shuttle für diverse Touren funktioniert muss ich mir auch mal anschauen.


Stimmt, groß sind die alle nicht. Glurns hat nur knapp 1000 Einwohner. Ich fand das aber ganz nett. Mit der Stadtmauer hat es was mittelalterliches, morgens Espresso, nachmittags Eis, abends Pizza - geht alles in Glurns. Groß Action ist da allerdings nicht. Wie es in den anderen Orten ist, weiß ich nicht. Mein "Bezugsort" war immer Glurns. Geschlafen habe ich ja ohnehin im Bus.


Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Für die Piz Umbrail Tour bspw. plant man ja nicht die Passstraße vorab hochzukurbeln. Wäre aber vielleicht noch eine kleine zusätzliche Herausforderung und ein Grund auch das Gravelbike mitzunehmen um ein paar Asphaltkilometer zu strampeln. @cosmos auch dir vielen Dank nochmal an der Stelle.


Warum nicht? Bei so vielen Hm's ist die Asphaltauffahrt doch ganz angenehm (wenn man denn selbst hochfahren mag). Piz Umbrail Tour ging damals folgendermaßen: Start in Glurns, Passtraße rauf zum Stilfser Joch, runter zum Umbrail Pass, hoch auf den Piz Umbrail, Abfahrt ins Münstertal und dann im Tal auf teils Straße, teils Waldweg zurück nach Glurns. Am Ende sind das ca. 75km und 2500hm. Musst nur aufpassen, am Stilfser Joch nicht den Rennradlern hinterherzujagen. Ich hab mich da leider zu verleiten lassen. War am Pass oben dann tot 🥵. Bin deshalb in der Hoffnung, mich zu erholen, auch die Straße runter zum Umbrail-Pass. Hat leider nicht so ganz geklappt. Hätte dann doch einen der Trails vom Stilfser Joch nehmen können, wär auch egal gewesen... Gravel- oder Roadbike kann man natürlich trotzdem mitnehmen.

Edit: Über dich Bocchetta di Forcola soll auch eine nette Variante auf den Piz Umbrail sein. Man spart sich auf jeden Fall das Getrage vom Umbrailpass. Bin es aber selbst noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## scratch_a (1. September 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal noch was es an Komplettangeboten in Davos gibt. und wenn’s doch das Vinschgau wird, dann ist vielleicht eine Tagestour ab Scuol drin. Tragen und Schieben bekomme ich schon hin. Nutzt ihr dafür eigentlich nur den Rucksack/Schultern oder irgendein Tragesystem? Und ja der Wetterbericht ist natürlich immer im Blick. Jetzt kommen zumindest daheim endlich mal wieder schöne Tage - vielleicht reicht es ja für einen sonnig warmen Spätsommer.



Bzgl. Davos schau mal hier: https://www.davosklostersmountains.ch/de/hotels/angebote
Bei denen ist auch das Biketicket für die Bergbahnen mit drin, weil die Hotels angeblich zu den Bergbahnen gehören. Wir waren damals im Strela und waren zufrieden dort. Ansonsten hat wohl auch https://www.herbert.bike/ Angebote für Biker.

Ich habe mein Rad bisher immer auf dem Rucksack (am Besten geht es bei mir, wenn der Rucksack ziemlich vollgestopft ist) getragen. Meine Frau hat heuer das erste mal den Hookabike zum Tragen genommen und sie war sehr zufrieden damit. Mich stört da die Platte im Nacken, da geht mein Rucksack wohl zu weit nach oben. Muss jeder selber erfahren, wie es für einem am Besten geht. Notfalls halt öfters Pause machen .

Wenn das Panorama an erster Stelle steht, würde ich persönlich wieder ins Oberengadin (z.B. Pontresina) fahren, wenn es Graubünden werden soll. Piz Bernina, Piz Palü, Morteratschgletscher, Val Bever, Suvretta, Val Roseg, Val da Fain, die ganzen Seen....hat schon was. Zwar kein Matterhorn, aber dafür um einiges näher


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2021)

Von Mals bzw. Prad kannst du super bequem einen Shuttle online buchen bei www.suedtirolbike.info/shuttle/shuttle-buchen.html 
Da siehst Du dann auch gleich, wieviele Personen schon angemeldet sind. In den Hotels oder FeWo bekommst Du die Vinschgercard, damit kannst Du auch z.B. den Schweizer Postbus bis Taufers gratis benützen. Wir sind aber auch mit dem Auto z.B. von Prad / Mals (wo ist im Prinzip echt egal) nach Sta. Maria mit dem Auto, am Ortsausgang Ri. Ofenpass gibt es direkt am Radweg einen ausreichend großen Parkplatz. Wäre ein guter Startpunkt für die Runde Ofenpass / Pso Gallo / Val Mora. Oder auch die Kuntrawant Trails, die vom Ofenpass runtergehen. Das Gute hieran ist halt, dass du in I wohnst und nicht die schweizer Preise zahlen musst, trotzdem kannst Du in der Schweiz biken. Du könntest auch, wenn Du wirklich fit bist, dort die Runde Val d´Uina - Pass da Costainas fahren. Schöner und spektakulärer geht´s nicht. Von der Strecke her langweilig aber landschaftlich und von der Einkehr her toll sind eine Fahrt ins Langtauferer Tal zur Melager Alm, oder noch besser, zur Planeil Alm. Sehr urig, sehr gutes Essen. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob die Ende September noch offen hat.
Die Käffer im Vinschgau sind halt nicht so der Brüller. In Bormio hast Du halt ein Restaurant und eine Bar neben der anderen. Allerdings muss ich sagen war ich noch nicht da, wenn man abends dann nicht mehr draußen sitzen kann.

Pontresina hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen, viel Skigebiet, sauteuer. Wenn ein Stück Kuchen mal 8 EUR kostet (und das ist schon 5 Jahre her), dann hat der Spaß ein Loch. Pontersina selber ist ganz nett, aber St. Moritz z.B. ist echt scheußlich, da reißt´s auch der See nicht raus.


----------



## rhnordpool (2. September 2021)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Pontresina hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen, viel Skigebiet, sauteuer. Wenn ein Stück Kuchen mal 8 EUR kostet (und das ist schon 5 Jahre her), dann hat der Spaß ein Loch. Pontersina selber ist ganz nett, aber St. Moritz z.B. ist echt scheußlich, da reißt´s auch der See nicht raus.


Pontresina und St. Moritz liegen ja doch recht hoch (ca. 1800 MüM). Das Ende September? Da verzieh ich mich doch lieber ins deutlich tiefer liegende, sonnige Vintschgau (Mals liegt ca. 1000 müM hoch, Meran ca. 300 MüM) und such mir Touren an den sonnigen Südhängen auf der Nordseite des Vinschgaus. Wer zu der Zeit richtig hoch hinaus will, sollte warme Klamotten dabei haben.
Die Alternative in der Schweiz wär für mich dann auch das ähnlich tiefliegende und sehr sonnige Rhonetal.


----------



## scratch_a (2. September 2021)

Ja klar, St Moritz selber ist nicht sehr schön. Deshalb als Übernachtung ja auch Pontresina, weil der Ort schon gemütlich ist. Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, sind die Dörfer im Vinschgau auch nicht alle toll.
Welche Touren man dann macht, muss jeder selber wissen. Bei Liftunterstützung hast du meist die hässlichen Skigebiete inklusive, zumindest beim Start. Aber man hat ja die Möglichkeit Touren zu machen, bei denen man dann kaum noch was vom Wintertourismus sieht. Da sind die Möglichkeiten im Oberengadin schon auch sehr gut.

@rhnordpool Ja, liegt recht hoch, deswegen ja auch der Hinweis auf das Wetter. Trotz der Höhe kann es auch im Herbst durchaus auch sehr schön sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (2. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Trotz der Höhe kann es auch im Herbst durchaus auch sehr schön sein.


Betonung liegt auf "kann".  
Ich würde zur geplanten Reisezeit nur Ecken/Unterkünfte buchen, wo ich mich kurzfristig umorientieren kann.
Ist ja oft so, daß der Alpenhauptkamm ne Wetterscheide ist. Und dann gibts ja noch sehr lokale Wetterphänomene.
Der Vinschgau ist ja nicht nur wegen der niedrigen Höhenlage (= Warme Temperaturen im Tal) top, sondern auch weil hohe Dreitausender das schlechte Wetter von nahezu allen Seiten abhalten.


----------



## McNulty (2. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, sind die Dörfer im Vinschgau auch nicht alle toll.



Mal klar gesagt: Da sagen sich Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht. Goldrain: Eine Straßenkreuzung - in den ganzen Örtleins: eine Pizzaria, zwei wenn es hochkommt - das einzige Ort der den Namen verdient ist Glurns evt. noch Schlanders

Die meisten Dörfer haben ihren Straßendorfcharakter bewahrt. An der Seite die Bundesstraße - drei Abfahrten, die alte "Hauptstraße" durchs Dorf, links die Pizzaria - Nebenstraßen zu den Ferienwohnungen oder ab in die Apfelplantage 

Muss nicht stören - sollte man aber wissen - abends raus gehen ist halt nicht.

Achso das hat @Pfadfinderin schon kurz und gut gesagt  :



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Käffer im Vinschgau sind halt nicht so der Brüller.


----------



## cschaeff (2. September 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Zur Fanes / Drei Zinnen Region hat sich niemand geäußert. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund oder sind da einfach weniger Erfahrungen vorhanden?


Wir waren im Juli stationär in St. Vigil zum Kringeln.

Hier die schönsten Bilder:

Kringel 1: Dürrensteinrunde















Kringel 2: Kreuzkofelrunde














Kringel 3: Strada delle Vena - Forcella Ambrizzola



















Kringel 4: Stoneman


----------



## cschaeff (2. September 2021)

Kringel 5: Fanes EXTENDED


----------



## Goldi03421 (3. September 2021)

.
.


cosmos schrieb:


> Stimmt, groß sind die alle nicht. Glurns hat nur knapp 1000 Einwohner. Ich fand das aber ganz nett. Mit der Stadtmauer hat es was mittelalterliches, morgens Espresso, nachmittags Eis, abends Pizza - geht alles in Glurns. Groß Action ist da allerdings nicht. Wie es in den anderen Orten ist, weiß ich nicht. Mein "Bezugsort" war immer Glurns. Geschlafen habe ich ja ohnehin im Bus.
> 
> Warum nicht? Bei so vielen Hm's ist die Asphaltauffahrt doch ganz angenehm (wenn man denn selbst hochfahren mag). Piz Umbrail Tour ging damals folgendermaßen: Start in Glurns, Passtraße rauf zum Stilfser Joch, runter zum Umbrail Pass, hoch auf den Piz Umbrail, Abfahrt ins Münstertal und dann im Tal auf teils Straße, teils Waldweg zurück nach Glurns. Am Ende sind das ca. 75km und 2500hm. Musst nur aufpassen, am Stilfser Joch nicht den Rennradlern hinterherzujagen. Ich hab mich da leider zu verleiten lassen. War am Pass oben dann tot 🥵. Bin deshalb in der Hoffnung, mich zu erholen, auch die Straße runter zum Umbrail-Pass. Hat leider nicht so ganz geklappt. Hätte dann doch einen der Trails vom Stilfser Joch nehmen können, wär auch egal gewesen... Gravel- oder Roadbike kann man natürlich trotzdem mitnehmen.
> 
> Edit: Über dich Bocchetta di Forcola soll auch eine nette Variante auf den Piz Umbrail sein. Man spart sich auf jeden Fall das Getrage vom Umbrailpass. Bin es aber selbst noch nicht gefahren.


@cosmos : Okay, das sind schon einmal gute Hinweis für die Tourenplanung  Danke dir dafür. Ich habe jetzt mal geschaut was es so an Unterkünften in Glurns gibt. Da scheint schon allerhand ausgebucht zu sein bzw. gibts wohl auch gar nicht viel. Na ja für eine Person würde sich schon irgendwo noch was finden lassen. 


scratch_a schrieb:


> Bzgl. Davos schau mal hier: https://www.davosklostersmountains.ch/de/hotels/angebote
> Bei denen ist auch das Biketicket für die Bergbahnen mit drin, weil die Hotels angeblich zu den Bergbahnen gehören. Wir waren damals im Strela und waren zufrieden dort. Ansonsten hat wohl auch https://www.herbert.bike/ Angebote für Biker.
> 
> Ich habe mein Rad bisher immer auf dem Rucksack (am Besten geht es bei mir, wenn der Rucksack ziemlich vollgestopft ist) getragen. Meine Frau hat heuer das erste mal den Hookabike zum Tragen genommen und sie war sehr zufrieden damit. Mich stört da die Platte im Nacken, da geht mein Rucksack wohl zu weit nach oben. Muss jeder selber erfahren, wie es für einem am Besten geht. Notfalls halt öfters Pause machen .
> ...


@scratch_a Habe mir mal die Seite angeschaut, aber auch da gibts nicht mehr wirklich verfügbare Angebote was die Unterkunft betrifft. Und vierstellige Beträge zahl ich nicht für eine Woche übernachten  



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Von Mals bzw. Prad kannst du super bequem einen Shuttle online buchen bei www.suedtirolbike.info/shuttle/shuttle-buchen.html
> Da siehst Du dann auch gleich, wieviele Personen schon angemeldet sind. In den Hotels oder FeWo bekommst Du die Vinschgercard, damit kannst Du auch z.B. den Schweizer Postbus bis Taufers gratis benützen. Wir sind aber auch mit dem Auto z.B. von Prad / Mals (wo ist im Prinzip echt egal) nach Sta. Maria mit dem Auto, am Ortsausgang Ri. Ofenpass gibt es direkt am Radweg einen ausreichend großen Parkplatz. Wäre ein guter Startpunkt für die Runde Ofenpass / Pso Gallo / Val Mora. Oder auch die Kuntrawant Trails, die vom Ofenpass runtergehen. Das Gute hieran ist halt, dass du in I wohnst und nicht die schweizer Preise zahlen musst, trotzdem kannst Du in der Schweiz biken. Du könntest auch, wenn Du wirklich fit bist, dort die Runde Val d´Uina - Pass da Costainas fahren. Schöner und spektakulärer geht´s nicht. Von der Strecke her langweilig aber landschaftlich und von der Einkehr her toll sind eine Fahrt ins Langtauferer Tal zur Melager Alm, oder noch besser, zur Planeil Alm. Sehr urig, sehr gutes Essen. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob die Ende September noch offen hat.
> Die Käffer im Vinschgau sind halt nicht so der Brüller. In Bormio hast Du halt ein Restaurant und eine Bar neben der anderen. Allerdings muss ich sagen war ich noch nicht da, wenn man abends dann nicht mehr draußen sitzen kann.
> 
> Pontresina hat mir persönlich nicht so gut gefallen, viel Skigebiet, sauteuer. Wenn ein Stück Kuchen mal 8 EUR kostet (und das ist schon 5 Jahre her), dann hat der Spaß ein Loch. Pontersina selber ist ganz nett, aber St. Moritz z.B. ist echt scheußlich, da reißt´s auch der See nicht raus.


@Pfadfinderin Danke auch dir für die vielen Tipps. Mittlerweile hab ich echt ne Menge Material um zu recherchieren und zu planen  Bormio ist weiterhin im Hinterkopf.


rhnordpool schrieb:


> Pontresina und St. Moritz liegen ja doch recht hoch (ca. 1800 MüM). Das Ende September? Da verzieh ich mich doch lieber ins deutlich tiefer liegende, sonnige Vintschgau (Mals liegt ca. 1000 müM hoch, Meran ca. 300 MüM) und such mir Touren an den sonnigen Südhängen auf der Nordseite des Vinschgaus. Wer zu der Zeit richtig hoch hinaus will, sollte warme Klamotten dabei haben.
> Die Alternative in der Schweiz wär für mich dann auch das ähnlich tiefliegende und sehr sonnige Rhonetal.


Oh ja das Wetter ist halt noch die große Unbekannte. Wenn ich heute den Wetterbericht anschaue wie es in 14 Tagen aussieht, dann riecht das eher nach einer Woche Urlaub am Mittelmeer statt in den Alpen. Aber bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit und das kann sich noch dreimal ändern.  



McNulty schrieb:


> Die meisten Dörfer haben ihren Straßendorfcharakter bewahrt. An der Seite die Bundesstraße - drei Abfahrten, die alte "Hauptstraße" durchs Dorf, links die Pizzaria - Nebenstraßen zu den Ferienwohnungen oder ab in die Apfelplantage


So wirklich doll klingt das ja alles nicht, aber was will man letztendlich auch erwarten. Eine nette saubere Unterkunft. Bisl Auswahl was das Abendessen angeht, wäre halt noch ganz nett aber da findet sich schon was. 

So jetzt hab ich mich ja schon so ziemlich aufs Vinschgau eingeschossen danke eurer vielen Empfehlungen. Und was passiert dann? Dann kommt @cschaeff um die Ecke und liefert hier ein paar Bilder aus den Dolomiten ab, dass ich direkt grinsend vor dem Bildschirm sitze  Sensationell schön. Und auch noch richtig tolles Wetter erwischt. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall auch für diese schönen Eindrücke. So ganz verwerfe ich den Plan noch nicht  Sankt Vigil war auch der Ort den wir uns als Standort ausgesucht hatten (also ich noch nicht für mich allein gesucht habe).


----------



## cschaeff (3. September 2021)

Tschuldigung für die Verspätung 

Hab nochmal deine Anforderungen im Beitrag #1 durchgelesen. St. Vigil und die dortigen Tourenmöglichkeiten würden da wirklich gut passen...

Panorama, Wetter, Essen, Preisniveau, Trailtoleranz - einfach eine schöne Mischung

Und St. Vigil liegt direkt am Eingang zum Naturpark (keine Durchgangsstraße, gute Infrastruktur, aber kein Touristenmolloch).

Wir waren da bestimmt schon sechs- oder siebenmal, und jedes mal wars schön


----------



## wesone (10. September 2021)

Graubünden ( Davos, Arosa etc ) ist sehr zu empfehlen. Preise in der Schweiz minimal teurer, aber mit Bergbahn Ticket inklusive ( z.B. in Davos) egalisiert sich das wieder. Vinschgau ist auch ganz nett, mir persönlich gefällt es in der Schweiz jedoch besser. Bormio ist in der Tat auch eine ganz nette Ecke.


----------



## pytek (10. September 2021)

Finde Bormio TOP.


----------



## Goldi03421 (13. September 2021)

So, am Samstag soll's eigentlich losgehen. Ich habe mich eigentlich auch schon entschieden - Sankt Vigil in den Dolomiten. Mit haben die Dolomiten vor zwei Jahren im Grödnertal schon super gefallen und die Bilder von @cschaeff haben nochmal komplett dafür gesprochen. Außerdem gibt es dort aktuell noch eine gute Auswahl an Unterkünften. Dazu kommt die Überlegung den Stoneman mitzunehmen um auf meine Sammlung der Miriquidi Steine mal noch einen weiteren zu stapeln. Nächster Pluspunkt wäre das Testival in Brixen was ich am Freitag 24.09. besuchen würde - dann dort vielleicht mal das ein oder andere Orbea testen. 

*ABER: *Die Wettervorhersage für kommende Woche sieht nicht so doll aus. Viel Regen, teilweise echt kalt.  Noch bis Freitag warten und kurzfristig doch nicht fahren?  

Vinschgau bleibt auf der Liste für weitere Reisen. Finde auch kaum noch verfügbare passende Unterkünfte. 
Bormio ist leider noch einmal eine bis eineinhalb Stunden längere Anreise und da ich allein bin...


----------



## soundfreak (13. September 2021)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *ABER: *Die Wettervorhersage für kommende Woche sieht nicht so doll aus. Viel Regen, teilweise echt kalt.  Noch bis Freitag warten und kurzfristig doch nicht fahren?


unterkunft schon fix gebucht?
Ich würde auf alle Fälle noch solang wie möglich zuwarten, auch ist die Vorhersage jetzt für nächste Woche (18-25.9) wohl noch recht unsicher?!?

evt. auch noch alternative nördlich der alpen suchen - falls nord/süd wetterlage viel besser ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (13. September 2021)

Wetter wird halt so wie es wird. Rechne mal so: Tausche 2 mal 5h Regen gegen 2 mal 5h längere Anfahrt. Damit kommst bis Finale. Irgend wo wird goldener Herbst sein. Oder entspannter Regentag in der Sauna. Gibt auch schlimmeres. Oder im Niesel kurz ein Fahrtechniktraining machen, oder....


----------



## Goldi03421 (13. September 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> unterkunft schon fix gebucht?
> Ich würde auf alle Fälle noch solang wie möglich zuwarten, auch ist die Vorhersage jetzt für nächste Woche (18-25.9) wohl noch recht unsicher?!?
> 
> evt. auch noch alternative nördlich der alpen suchen - falls nord/süd wetterlage viel besser ist


Unterkunft ist noch nicht gebucht. Somit bin ich schon noch flexibel. Wäre jetzt auch erstmal mein Plan zu warten wie sich die Vorhersage entwickelt. Ja Nordseite vom Alpenhauptkamm wäre dann wohl die nächste Option die ich in Erwägung ziehen würde. 



McNulty schrieb:


> Wetter wird halt so wie es wird. Rechne mal so: Tausche 2 mal 5h Regen gegen 2 mal 5h längere Anfahrt. Damit kommst bis Finale. Irgend wo wird goldener Herbst sein. Oder entspannter Regentag in der Sauna. Gibt auch schlimmeres. Oder im Niesel kurz ein Fahrtechniktraining machen, oder....


Ui, also bis Finale ist’s ab Leipzig einfach echt brutal weit wenn du niemand hast mit dem du mal das Steuer tauschen kannst. Eher nehm ich wohl das Regenrisiko in Kauf - vielleicht wird’s ja auch gar nicht so schlecht. Alternativ halt wie eben schon geschrieben vielleicht doch in Süddeutschland oder Österreich.


----------



## Goldi03421 (16. September 2021)

Nachdem der Wetterbericht vor ein paar Tagen noch komplett katastrophal aussah (tagsüber 7 Grad) schaut es jetzt wieder ganz passabel aus. Ich werd also am Samstag Richtung St. Vigil starten. 

Jetzt heißt es noch fleißig Touren planen um die Sahnestücke der Region zu finden. Ich Google schon fleissig nach den Stichworten die mir cschaef hinterlassen hat  Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch ein paar gute Empfehlungen/gps Tracks parat?!

Auf jeden Fall ganz ganz vielen Dank für euren Input!!!


----------



## fleckinet (13. Dezember 2021)

@Goldi03421 Nun haben wir ja schon Dezember und auf meiner Suche nach nem Ziel für nächstes Jahr (alleine) bin ich gespannt wie es war, in St. Vigil…?


----------



## Goldi03421 (14. Dezember 2021)

Grüße! Jo ich bin euch eigentlich noch einen kleinen Reisebericht schuldig. Mich hat’s nur leider massiv mit nem Bandscheibenvorfall gebeutelt weshalb ich bisher einfach keine Motivation gefunden habe mich nach der Arbeit weiterhin an den Rechner zu setzen. Langsam gehts aufwärts und ich werde mal ein kleines Feedback und paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## ziag (4. April 2022)

@Goldi03421 geht's den Bandscheiben wieder besser? Würde mich auch über einen Bericht freuen


----------

